# How to make plarn (plastic yarn)



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

If you hate to throw out this plastic bags that seem to multiply, you can crochet with them!


http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/...-plastic-bags-creating-recycled-plastic-yarn/


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

That is really the best method for making the plarn. I've tried a few, and cutting the strips is by far the easiest method. Cutting a bag into one long chain wasn't nearly as good, IMHO. You can read about my plarn adventures on my blog. I had a great time, and can't wait to finish my first bag. Hubby isn't too thrilled about it. He's not even pretending to support me on this one. We're both a little paranoid about having plastic bags around the kiddos.


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I love to use plastic bags for knitting and crocheting! The BEST way to cut them can be found here:http://www.pieandcoffee.org/2005/11/17/how-to-knit-a-plastic-bag/

I prefer having it all in one strip...It's a bit of a trick to "get it" but once you do...it goes super fast!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Worried about the kiddos? Put a plastic bag over your head and breathe deeply. Next, put one of your knit/crochet bags over your head and breathe deeply. Notice a difference?


----------

